# Time to Re-paint the 314!



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

Finally got the 80-314 into the shop today for a clean & paint job! I bought it off CL last July. It's in really good shape except for the rust streaks from a busted battery. Today, I took the sheet metal off, pressure washed it, then pulled the dash tower. ~~ grnspot


----------



## Waldershrek (Nov 23, 2009)

Nice, be sure to keep us updated with pictures.


----------

